

PrivExec: Private Execution as an Operating System Service - sweis
http://seclab.ccs.neu.edu/publications/sp2013privexec.pdf

======
sweis
This is appearing in the upcoming IEEE S&P conference: <http://www.ieee-
security.org/TC/SP2013/program.html>

